# Difference between Mac foundations?



## sandsonik (Feb 21, 2007)

I've only ever tried Select SPF in NC 30, which I got after the makeover that started my Mac obsession.  Even then I don't wear it all that often because I got into BE mineral foundation, but I'm feeling the need to experiment.

I'm so confused about the difference between Select fluid, Studio Fix fluid, Hyperreal, and the Studio Fix and Studio Tech powders, moisture blend, studio stick, etc etc.

I'm 43 with fine lines and not so fine lines, unfortunately.  My skin is still combo (T-Zone), but really oil is not much of a problemm anymore and I think my skin is starting to lean more towards the dry side.  And lots of product that promise glowiness or shimmer just make my pores look huge, unfortunately, though I still keep hoping.  No bad blemishes, scars or breakouts but sometimes get redness near my nose that I need to conceal.  Rarely if ever do I have a problem with makeup irritating my skin.  Kind of neutral toned in that I have somewhat rosy cheeks, some freckles and burn easily  but also definite yellow undertones.  

What are the pros and cons of the various foundations, in your opinion?  Or your HG?  Maybe I should just try select tint?  It seems a lot of people here use studio fix and I'm itching to try something new; have never really done a powder or creme foundation beyond the MMU stuff.  It's hard to know where to begin with all these choices!  And how does NC-30 in Select compare to the shades in other choices?


----------



## amoona (Feb 22, 2007)

I have normal skin and I wear Select SPF with Studio Fix Powder on top of it to set it. I've tried Select Tint and I really liked it, prior to this the only "tinted moisturizer" I ever used was from Stila and it make me sooo oily and greasy. Select Tint worked just fine, but it is very light coverage. 

Once my Select SPF is done I'm going to try out Moistureblend. I don't even want to touch Studio Fix Fluid because of all the noise I hear about people turning orange lol. Even my cousin bought Studio Fix Fluid after I told her not to and she always looks really orange and she hates it.

I don't know what type of coverage you want but that has a lot to do with the differences in foundation.


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Feb 22, 2007)

Well Ive tried so many MAC foundatoins but the ones that ive permanently stayed with are both the Studio Fix' and they are both great!...I use just a bit of the fluid and se it with the powder, and then blot, ive also tried Studio Tech it was too heavy for my liking, but great coverage, Select Tint was like nothing on my skin and it was just BLah!, Full Coverage is wayyyy heavy! and I'm yet to try Studio Stick , and the others....


----------

